# Schleife zur Berechnung von einer Summe



## Pattel (9. Jan 2013)

Problemstellung

Es soll die Summe der ersten N Zahlen ermittelt werden.
(z.B. N = 10 dann Summe = 1+2+3+4+5+6+7+8+9+10)
Die Zahl Nsoll durch Eingabe festgelegt werden.

Wie sieht dabei die Schleife aus? Eine for oder while Schleife?


```
public static void main(String[] args) {
    int se, n;
    int i = 1;
    
    Scanner sc = new Scanner(System.in);
    
    System.out.println(Summenberechnung);
    System.out.println("");
    System.out.print(Geben Sie die Zahl N ein: );
    n = sc.nextInt;
```

Das ist mein Anfang, bitte um Hilfe..


----------



## nillehammer (9. Jan 2013)

For schleife mit dekrement (
	
	
	
	





```
n--
```
) würde sich anbieten.
[EDIT]n++ geht eigentlich auch. Ist also egal, aber auf jeden Fall for-Schleife[/EDIT]


----------



## Pattel (9. Jan 2013)

Sollte der int i = 1 trotzdem verwendet werden?


----------



## Pentalon (9. Jan 2013)

Wenn Du eine for Schleife verwendest dann ist die Initialisierung die erste von 3 Angaben, die die for Schleife benötigt.
Sogar die Deklaration der Variable kannst Du an dieser stelle machen.
Ob Du rauf oder runterzählst spielt keine Rolle.
Auch mit while lässt sich dass sehr leicht lösen.

Pentalon


----------



## nillehammer (9. Jan 2013)

> Sollte der int i = 1 trotzdem verwendet werden?


Ja, du brauchst einen int für die Zählvariable der for-Schleife. Die heißt üblicherweise i und in diesem Fall ist die Initialisierung mit 1 sinnvoll. Außerhalb der for-Schleife brauchst du noch einen int für die summe und dann innerhalb der Schleife einfach summe+=i


----------



## Pattel (9. Jan 2013)

Es soll die Summe der ersten N Zahlen ermittelt werden.
(z.B. N = 10 dann Summe = 1+2+3+4+5+6+7+8+9+10)

Das heißt mein Ergebnis soll dann 55 lauten, es werden die Zahlen addiert.


----------



## nillehammer (9. Jan 2013)

Und? genau das macht 
	
	
	
	





```
summe+=i
```
 doch?! Schreib doch einfach mal den Javacode und probier es aus.


----------



## pro2 (9. Jan 2013)

Ich denke, dass das jeder verstanden hat. Die Lösung steht mehr oder weniger hier im Thema, wenn du dir das nicht zusammensetzen kannst, kann dir hier auch keiner helfen. Aber die Lösung für dieses triviale Problem wirst du mit Sicherheit in Massen bei google finden.


----------



## Pattel (9. Jan 2013)

Ok Danke, werde ich sofort testen.


----------



## nillehammer (9. Jan 2013)

Habe es gerade erst gesehen und Pentalon hat es eigentlich auch schon angedeutet. Das 
	
	
	
	





```
int i = 1
```
 gehört in den Schleifenkopf der for-Schleife (das in den Klammern nach dem for), nicht außerhalb, so wie in deinem Ursprungspost.


----------



## hüteüberhüte (9. Jan 2013)

Pattel hat gesagt.:


> Wie sieht dabei die Schleife aus? Eine for oder while Schleife?



Es funktioniert mit beiden Schleifen (mache sagen, die while- ist nur ein mächtigere for-Schleife), rekursiv oder mit n(n+1)/2.


----------



## Firephoenix (9. Jan 2013)

hüteüberhüte hat gesagt.:


> Es funktioniert mit beiden Schleifen (mache sagen, die while- ist nur ein mächtigere for-Schleife), rekursiv oder mit n(n+1)/2.



Andersrum, die for-Schleife ist ein Konstrukt um gängige Pattern zu ersetzen die entstehen wenn man nur eine while Schleife zur Verfügung hat.

Im einfachsten Fall:

```
int counter = 0;
while(counter < 10){
    System.out.println(counter); //oder beliebige andere Anweisungen
    counter++
};
```
Counter wird nur für den Scope der Schleife benötigt, müsste also eigentlich in einen extra Block um die Schleife herum (zusätzliche Einrückungstiefe).
Eine Nachbedingung findet man auch extrem häufig.

Daraus ergibt sich dann die bekannte for-Schleife.

Du kannst aber ohne Probleme aus 
	
	
	
	





```
while(Anweisung){ ... }
```
 dieses Konstrukt bauen: 
	
	
	
	





```
for( ; Anweisung ; ){ ... }
```
. Umgekehrt bekommt man genannte Scope-Probleme 

[EDIT]



Spoiler: Kleine Anekdote



Das erinnert mich an folgenden Schnipsel, den mir mal jemand für eine Übung abgegeben hat.
Die Aufgabe bestand darin mit verschachtelten for-Schleifen einen Tannenbaum auszugeben.



```
for (int i = 1; i < 5;) {
	    for (; i == 1; i++) {
		System.out.println("    #");
	    }
	    for (; i == 2; i++) {
		System.out.println("   ###");
	    }
	    for (; i == 3; i++) {
		System.out.println("  #####");
	    }
	    for (; i == 4; i++) {
		System.out.println(" #######");
	    }
	    for (; i == 5; i++) {
		System.out.println("#########");
	    }
	}
```



[/EDIT]

Gruß


----------



## Pattel (9. Jan 2013)

```
/**
  *
  * Beschreibung
  *
  * @version 1.0 vom 09.01.2013
  * @author 
  */
  import java.util.Scanner;
  
public class Summe {
  
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    int su, n;
    
    Scanner sc = new Scanner (System.in);
    
    System.out.println("Summenrechner");
    System.out.println("");
    System.out.print("Die Zahl N zum berechnen: ");
    n = sc.nextInt();
    
    for (int i = 1; su+=i  ; n-- ) {
      System.out.println("Summe: " +su);
    } // end of for
    sc.close();          
  } // end of main
  
} // end of class JavaTest
```

So sieht es bis jetzt aus, finde jedoch nicht den Fehler. Ich muss dazu sagen, ich bin ein zu 100% frischer Anfänger.

Compiliere C:\Users\Patrick Flöter\Desktop\Summe.java mit Java-Compiler
Summe.java:22:21: error: variable su might not have been initialized
    for (int i = 1; su<=i  ; n-- ) {
                    ^
1 error


----------



## hüteüberhüte (9. Jan 2013)

Firephoenix hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst aber ohne Probleme aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis, aber nicht schon wieder (jetzt, nach der besinnlichen Zeit) Tannenbäume^^

@Pattel: Dürft ihr nur Scanner verwenden, ich finde BufferedReader etwas leichter...


```
String eingabe = reader.readLine();
int zahl = Integer.parseInt(eingabe);

int summe = 0;
for (int i = 1; i <= zahl; i++) {
  // hier muss jetzt etwas mit der Summe passieren
}

sout("summe = " + summe);
```

Oder als (Schleifen)-Zählvariable direkt zahl nehmen.


----------



## Pattel (9. Jan 2013)

Ok, habe meinen Fehler selber gefunden, vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! Super!!!


----------



## hüteüberhüte (9. Jan 2013)

Pattel hat gesagt.:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort, ja es soll nur Scanner verwendet werden. Ich habe eine Zwischenlösung gefunden?



Das würde immer 0 ausgeben. Habt ihr euch denn schon mit Operatoren gelernt?

i = i + i;
i += i;
usw...

Summe sollte vor der Schleife deklariert/definiert/initialisiert werden, damit sie auch noch nach der Schleife sichtbar ist.


----------



## hüteüberhüte (9. Jan 2013)

Ok, hier noch mal schnell von mir, das letzte Bisschen an Performance raus geholt^^:


```
public static void main(String[] args) {
        int n = 10;
        int sum = 0;
        while (n > 0) {
            sum += n--;
        }
        System.out.println("sum = " + sum);
    }
```


----------

